# P229 Standard vs E2



## precisioncg

I've decided its time to expand my horizons. I currently own a bunch of Glocks and Xd's and want to pick up a P229. I was by the store the other day and saw the standard grip as well as the E2 that I didn't even know was out there. Any advice on which to go with? I will eventually move it into my lineup for concealed carry options once I become comfortable with the DA/SA trigger.


----------



## TGS2

The very best way to decide which one is to handle both of them and see which one feels better in your hands. I know this is not a very elaborate answer, but that is what it really boils down to. Your hands.


----------



## Lateck

TGS is right.
I changed my 229's grips to the E2's and I personally like that more. A little smaller circumference. 
BUT, try them out for your self.

Lateck,


----------



## precisioncg

As far as feel goes I definitely like the E2. Seems to me it may be a bit easier to conceal as well. My main question is whether this is exactly the same gun as the standard P229 that is so well respected for realiability except for different grips, or is it a new design and therefore it may not be something I want to carry concealed and bet my life on until it has proven itself for a period of time.


----------



## Lateck

To my knowledge they are the same........ The E2's have the short reset triger... I beleive as the only difference. 

Lateck,


----------



## Sig Marine

Sig changed the 229s sometime in December of 2010. The new "standard" version incorporates some of the traits of the "E2" including the new slide and grips. Also, the frame size is the same for the 9mm and .40/.357 Sig. This means you can switch calibers by changing barrel/slide assemblies between 9mm and .40S&W. Of course if you want to change from .40S&W to .357 Sig, you just change barrels. The "standard" 229 comes with a standard trigger. 

Hope this helps...Sig Marine


----------



## dondavis3

Sig Marine got it right :smt082

Same gun with different reset trigger & smaller grips.

I own both and have large hands ... I like the standard better .. but that's just me.

:smt1099


----------

